# calidad de altavoces AVC de 12 pul por 4 voice coil



## jeffreydj (Sep 5, 2012)

Quiero comprar un par de parlantes de 12 para mi casa pero quiero saber si estos parlantes son buenos y aguantan, ya que no quiero mal invertir mi dinero.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2012)

Mi no conocer esos altavoces...si pusieras una foto...

pero para que tengas una referencia y en realidad es lo mejor que podés hacer es escucharlos antes de comprarlos.

Te aviso que bafles de 12" para un sonido casero es medio mucho y la potencia mínima que te conviene usar es de 25W para cada bafle.

25W reales.


----------



## jeffreydj (Sep 5, 2012)

mira ahi te va la foto los quiero para un subwoffer que voy a mandar a hacer pero no quieria que fuera muy grande por eso queria comprarlos en 12 pulg.     


​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW esos parecen ser woofer o sub woofer y de alta potencia...fiuf...yo diría que para moverlos bien deberías mandarle de 100W en adelante...

Fiuf...

para una casa es demasiado...para un cumple de 15 andarían bien jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2012)

Comentarios sin sentido, sin sentido Everywhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vamos al tema compañeros. El chico quiere ver si esos altavoces le sirven como woofer/sub en su casa.

Claro que le sirven. Solo necesitan un cajón acorde a sus parámetros.

Compañero @jeffreydj, Necesitas leer éste tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

Una vez que tengas los parámetros adecuados, si gustas, puedo ayudarte con el diseño del cajón en éste otro tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...altavoces-simulando-recintos-acusticos-75508/

¿Ven? Eso era todo lo que necesita el chico para aprender a hacer lo que desea.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## jeffreydj (Sep 20, 2012)

Amigo Tacatomon gracias  por la explicacion muy buena. la verda es que ya me hice unas mini cerwin ab36 jejeje y los amplifico con un europower ep2000 y la verda es que suenan barbaro. lo que yo queria saber era si alguien habia tenido experiencias con este altavoz y queria saber cmo le habia ido con ellos..... pero ya por mi experiencia digo que son muy buenos. gracias a todos..


----------

